# Private messages



## Cumbrian viking (3 mo ago)

Hi guys I’m new to the forum how can I do pms is it the conversations or do I need to premium


----------



## felladrol (9 mo ago)

Cumbrian viking said:


> Hi guys I’m new to the forum how can I do pms is it the conversations or do I need to premium


You click the user's name and from the profile you then select "Start conversation".


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

Hhmmmm I wonder what he wants to ask 👀


----------

